
Kyoto Animation artworks go on display nationwide in remembrance of arson attack - meruru
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/07/24/national/kyoto-animation-artworks-go-display-nationwide-remembrance-arson-attack/
======
meruru
I've been trying to get this story on the frontpage for a while. I'm glad it
finally made it.

Details of the arson attack:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyoto_Animation_arson_attack](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyoto_Animation_arson_attack)

GoFundMe campaign: [https://www.gofundme.com/f/help-kyoani-
heal](https://www.gofundme.com/f/help-kyoani-heal)

Kyoto Animation is without a doubt the best 2D animation studio in the world.
Not only were they raising the bar in terms of quality of their work, but they
were also setting an example for the rest of the industry with better working
conditions for their employees.

Here's an in-depth article about them:
[https://blog.sakugabooru.com/2018/08/25/the-evolution-of-
kyo...](https://blog.sakugabooru.com/2018/08/25/the-evolution-of-kyoto-
animation-a-unique-anime-studio-and-its-consistent-vision/)

Hopefully they can recover from this tragedy to keep creating new
masterpieces.

~~~
mrob
Is this really the place for studio wars? I can appreciate your desire to
praise Kyoto Animation given the circumstances, but perhaps it would be better
to phrase it "one of the best 2D animation studios".

EDIT: "one of the best" does not preclude Kyoto Animation from being "the
best", but it makes it clear that you're not insulting all the other studios.

~~~
hombre_fatal
There was no "war" until you called attention to it and ostensibly took the
other side of it. Your comment creates the exact thing you're supposedly wary
of and I'm not sure what else it possibly adds.

~~~
mrob
"Without a doubt the best 2D animation studio in the world" is logically
equivalent to "without a doubt every other 2D animation studio is worse". This
is needlessly confrontational, and "without a doubt" does not sound like it's
just an opinion.

~~~
Gigablah
Is this really the time and place for your pedantry?

------
Karrot_Kream
At this point, Kyoto Animation is accepting direct international bank (SWIFT)
transfers as donations. See [https://www.crunchyroll.com/anime-
news/2019/07/24-1/kyoto-an...](https://www.crunchyroll.com/anime-
news/2019/07/24-1/kyoto-animation-officially-starts-accepting-donations-
through-bank-transfer)
([http://www.kyotoanimation.co.jp/information/?id=3075](http://www.kyotoanimation.co.jp/information/?id=3075)
is the link from Kyoto Animation themselves) for details.

